# want dimmer tank but good plant growth



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

What bulbs could I get for a T5 24" fixture that would give decent growth and look dim? I understand now after reading about it on this forum the difference between the perception of brightness and what plants utilize to grow. So I just need specific bulbs and where to get them. I don't really care about the pinkish look they'll give because the water is going to be tea colored anyway since I'll probably end up adding peat to the tank.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

T5HO Giesemann Midday from reefgeek.com.
With or without an individual reflector.

That bulb will make plants grow like nothing else with just a fraction of the wattage (=dim).

--Nikolay


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

You want a plant grow light with low lumens (green light) and strong peaks in the blue and red regions of the spectrum. The Sylvania GroLux Standard is just what you are looking for but thats a T12 bulb:









You could try the AquaMedic Planta bulb:








It is the only bulb that comes to mind at this time. Available at AquaCave and other places.
http://www.aquacave.com/planta-t5-lamps-by-aquamedic-982.html

IMO the Midday would be too bright for what you are looking for plus they have an odd yellowish/blue tint that I couldnt stand. Very poor color rendering but thats not your goal anyway.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

If that is not enough of a drop in overall lighting for you, you could also consider reducing the bulbs used throughout the day and have a 2-3 hour peak period of more intense lighting to satisfy the requirements of the plants... However that would most likely require a new fixture if the existing one does not have multiple circuits.

Just a thought


----------

